# Gh check with pics, Hygetropin.cn tribal tops.



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

Is this legit guys only reason i ask the number on panel does not check out on the website also on website it says the stickers are embedded with fibres ? sure i have never had a kit that has had fibres .

Thanks


----------



## Marinejacko (Jan 11, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I only use the original 200iu Hyge Pinwheel so cant really comment

But two things spring to mind some guys say yellow tops are ok and others say hyge.cn are the fakes but like i say ive no dealings with these so will leave it there


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Marinejacko said:


> Is this legit guys only reason i ask the number on panel does not check out on the website also on website it says the stickers are embedded with fibres ? sure i have never had a kit that has had fibres .
> 
> Thanks


What message do you get when you type the code in on the website? Aslo what format is the code in (dont post the code here)? Can you describe the poweder in the vial? Is it a solid puck that can slide up and down the vial in one piece? Or is it a powder?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

is the offical Dr Lins website actually up, cus it was shutdown when they stopped production late last year. Since then others Hyge websites, not offical ones, have poppped up, like hygetropin.cn.com. (brown pinwheel tops, not proper Orignals or Lins)

from the looks of the pics they are good to go.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> is the offical Dr Lins website actually up, cus it was shutdown when they stopped production late last year. Since then others Hyge websites, not offical ones, have poppped up, like hygetropin.cn.com. (brown pinwheel tops, not proper Orignals or Lins)
> 
> from the looks of the pics they are good to go.


Yes the Dr Lin website is active. I have 2 100iu kits and both checked out OK on the site. My kits are GTG.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

http://www.hygetropin.cn/


----------



## RockyO (Mar 28, 2012)

Looks like the ones I used to use 100iu box yellow tops g2g I'd say


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

What if the front sticker with the hygetropin 10iu on it does not have a product code underneath just blank? Are these fake?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Check out post 15 of my thread...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/194408-hygetropin-gh-serum-test.html

They were .cn and tested high on a blood serum test..


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

firthy said:


> What if the front sticker with the hygetropin 10iu on it does not have a product code underneath just blank? Are these fake?


the scratch off panal doesnt have a 16 digit code underneath it? Would say its fake.

loads of fake Dr Lins 100s doing the rounds. Best way to spot them is to see if the word Biotec is printed clearly in the tribal/DNA pattern. The fake Dr Lins cant match the this level of detail and the letters are either poorly pressed or they arent even there. I know the captial B is a O or lower cass b, and the letter O isnt even there, completely missing.

TBH i wouldnt touch a Hyge unless its a proper Hygene. Wouldnt buy any Hyge with a website printed on the box at the moment.


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

Sorry mate what a dick I didn't realise you had to scratch it off lol, I've put the code in on hygetropin.cn and it comes up fake goods. They look bang on to what is shown above. These still good to go even if the code dosnt match?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

firthy said:


> Sorry mate what a dick I didn't realise you had to scratch it off lol, I've put the code in on hygetropin.cn and it comes up fake goods. They look bang on to what is shown above. These still good to go even if the code dosnt match?


can you see the word Biotec inside the tribal pattern on the lid? You should be able to see it clearly at the right angle. All in capitals.

the fakes have lower case letters and letters missing.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

firthy said:


> Sorry mate what a dick I didn't realise you had to scratch it off lol, I've put the code in on hygetropin.cn and it comes up fake goods. They look bang on to what is shown above. These still good to go even if the code dosnt match?


can you see the word Biotec inside the tribal pattern on the lid? You should be able to see it clearly at the right angle. All in capitals.

the fakes have lower case letters and letters missing.

im not keen on the brown printed mfg, expiry info either. Dr Lin kits in the past have all had black printed numbers etc.


----------



## firthy (Aug 29, 2012)

Cheers mate I've started my own thread with pics could you please double check, and also to show others not to buy these if they are fakes. Thanks again.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/219567-fake-legit-hygetropin-please-help.html


----------

